# What boner?



## jeff1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Im thinking about getting a boning knife. Just wondering what people here use. It will mostly be for chicken, lamb and pork not so much fish.

Thanks


----------



## chinacats (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably not what you are looking for, but I use a curved tip Forschner that works great.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 21, 2013)

considering that your going to be using it for protiens maybe check out a honesuki. i have a cheap henkels boning knife im happy with.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 21, 2013)

I use a vintage sabatier petty or boner usually or a cheap farberware petty. I will be in the market for a honesuki at some point though cough cough Marko cough cough


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Last time I boned a lamb leg I used my Hiromoto AS petty seemed to work well enough just thought there might be something out there to do it better


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 21, 2013)

Either a honesuki or Tojiro Gokujo. A third option would be a hankotsu, but let's take a closer look at the first two. How much you got?


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 21, 2013)

If I can keep it under 200 would be nice


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2013)

Just waiting for Rick to suggest a honesuki.


Consider a Tojiro from you know where.

The curved tip has advantages.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking for wa handle probably should have said that. Anyone got experience with the moritaka?


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2013)

does someone make a Wa handled boner?


----------



## shankster (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a Moritaka honesuki(blue #2) and I really like it.Very robust little knife,perfect for meat fabrication.Haven't noticed any of the "issues' associated with the Moritaka brand.I also have a Kasumi boner(wa,Tojiro like) that I like very much and as Salty mentioned,the curved tip does have it's advantages.A bit spendy,but I didn't pay full price for it so...


----------



## eshua (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got a 50/50 carter deba that I want to get rid of.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm thinking the Tojiro Gokujo here. It's only like $90 maybe. Solid performer.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 21, 2013)

I use a Victorinox and it works pretty good


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 21, 2013)

+1 on tojiro gokujo boner. more all purpose. cutleryandmore has them. =D

i have a wenger stiff boning knife and i'm thinking of upgrading to this eventually for the same purpose, i do have a newly purchased misono hankotsu but doesn't really work well with chicken. =D

i do plan on getting a honesuki eventually, a lefty one.


----------



## cheft98 (Feb 21, 2013)

+1 on the Tojiro.
I have one and a Moritaka honesuki and the Tojiro is much more versatile. Also the Moritaka was kinda thick when I got it, so not that great for trimming silver skin and what not.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Feb 21, 2013)

I bone out a lot of chicken and I know this might be weird but I've been using a 7" flexible fillet knife resently with pretty good results. Korin has (or had) a carbon Suisin honesuki for I think $90 that I am still seriously considering, though it is western handle.


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2013)

jeff1 said:


> Looking for wa handle probably should have said that.



Maksim has 1 less Yoshi Honesuki in V2. Burned chestnut "D". Shows in stock. A little north of 200 but not much.


----------



## WiscoNole (Feb 22, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> does someone make a Wa handled boner?



I maintained restraint until this line...:lol2:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2013)

Jon of JKI has a Zakuri and Gesshin Ginga in WA both under $200 although Zakuri is listed as out of stock. I am kind of interested in that Zakuri but Marko's honesuki is calling.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me anything about Ashi Hamono? I have found a wa hankotsu I like the look of. Are these guys the manufacturer of JKI gesshin ginga line?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 26, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> does someone make a Wa handled boner?



There's a few out there. Both honesuki and hankotsu I've seen. 

Jon Has a Wa hankotsu up now seen here.
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...gesshin-ginga-150mm-white-2-wa-hankostu.html#

and a wa honesuke here. http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...sshin-ginga-150mm-stainless-wa-honesuki.html#

Both clock in right under the $200 mark. Looks like they are not true single bevel, maybe 90/10 or whatever. Anybody have one or can confirm?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 26, 2013)

jeff1 said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about Ashi Hamono? I have found a wa hankotsu I like the look of. Are these guys the manufacturer of JKI gesshin ginga line?



If I may, I believe they do indeed make the Gesshin Ginga knives for JKI. However, there may be some specific things Jon requests to make them Gesshin. Weather that may be the grind, heat treatment, fit and finish etc I don't know. That will have to be a conversation for you and Jon I suppose. I can tell you this, if he puts his name on it I can assure you of the quality.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's a vid from Jon about Gesshin Ginga. He even describes some of the changes. 

[video=youtube_share;2X1RWfnWCeY]http://youtu.be/2X1RWfnWCeY[/video]


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 26, 2013)

I waiting on a yoshikane wa hankotsu from afames with the burnt chestnut handle. It just over 200 and he will have a few in in about 2 weeks


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah I also like the yoshikane but the ashi is about $70 cheaper so I'm wondering if it's worth the extra for the yoshi


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 26, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> Jon of JKI has a Zakuri and Gesshin Ginga in WA both under $200 although Zakuri is listed as out of stock. I am kind of interested in that Zakuri but Marko's honesuki is calling.



I'm waitin for Marko's honesuki. He's taking his time and analyzing all these other makers. I'd rather bide my time and get the best.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Something tells me Markos will fall slightly outside my price range


----------



## JBroida (Feb 26, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> If I may, I believe they do indeed make the Gesshin Ginga knives for JKI. However, there may be some specific things Jon requests to make them Gesshin. Weather that may be the grind, heat treatment, fit and finish etc I don't know. That will have to be a conversation for you and Jon I suppose. I can tell you this, if he puts his name on it I can assure you of the quality.



yes... a number of those things are done to our line. Also, with the honesuki and hankotsu, they are highly asymmetric, but not "single bevel" in the sense i normally think of.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, no hollow back. Are there any hollow back hankotsu? I haven't seen one.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jon I looked on your site and while both the knives mentioned were out of stock I also came across issues with postage to Australia. Do you post to Aus? Can you give me a rough indication of price.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry- didnt mean to get a little off topic. I currently use a stouter Tanaka VG-10 petty, and a very thin 90/10 Konosuke W2 petty for the majority of my boning. The VG can stand up to some of the light jointing, and the thinner Kono makes waste of the silver skin and fine seaming work. I'm moving towards fabricating more primals, which is why I'm holding out for a Marko-suki.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 26, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Yeah, no hollow back. Are there any hollow back hankotsu? I haven't seen one.



Me neither. I'd be concerned as to how well they could stand up to heavy abuse with a ura, as hankotsu's seem to be more a beater style of knife.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 26, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> I currently use a stouter Tanaka VG-10 petty, and a very thin 90/10 Konosuke W2 petty for the majority of my boning. .



This is interesting I have used my hiro AS petty to do a bit but was wondering if a thicker or thinner blade would be better suited to the job I know it's all about personal preferance but maybe im better off just using the petty it is only for home use after all it won't be getting daily use


----------



## jai (Feb 27, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> does someone make a Wa handled boner?



Stephan fowler makes a wa honesuki although its quite thick and it is single bevel check them out on you know where there might be a few left. Just wanted to add that mine has a hollow back.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 27, 2013)

I always liked the wa honesuki by Watanabe. With all the new brands around he may have fallen out of fashion a bit, but I happened to like every knife I have seen from him. Comes in just north of the budget, though, unless the yen falls...

Stefan


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 27, 2013)

I vote Tojiro Gokujo. It is useful knife but don't expect the warm fuzzies or proud parent feelings you probably have for your other knives.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 29, 2014)

turbochef422 said:


> I waiting on a yoshikane wa hankotsu from afames with the burnt chestnut handle. It just over 200 and he will have a few in in about 2 weeks



Hi Turbo - Just curious if your (aframes) yoshikane hankotsu ever arrived ... I ordered one at probably the same time as you (Dec 2012) but have been "on hold" ever since? Not in dire straights but 17+ months waiting for a non-custom knife is rather 'unusual' just fell in love with the photos and wanted one as I was doing quite a bit more butchering. Just found this post so was curious ... still waiting patiently though so hoping if you did get it that it will be worth the wait.


----------

